# Urge Down-o-matic review.



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

Pro.s
Very lightweight
Has pretty good ventilation.
Unique look.

Con.s
Padding is only held in place with small amounts of velcro ( I had to add velcro to the inside of the helmet just to keep the padding in place.)
The materials used seem very cheap. ( examples: padding is very thin and cheap, the rubber rings around the air portals are very flimsy)
The fit is not very good.

If you are considering getting this helmet, do yourself a favor and physically look at one before you purchase one. There are a lot better helmets out there for the price. I know my next helmet won't be made by Urge. I give this product a big thumbs down.


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

Been wearing mine for a month now. I have no trouble with the padding and the fit is good for me. It's hard to comment on fit as everyone's head is different.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

I agree about the fit. Everyone has a different shaped head. I just think that the padding ( especially in the brow area) is very cheap. Its not the worst helmet on the market, but i don't feel that the quality of the helmet justifies the price. In my opinion it should be priced under $125.00.


----------



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

I've had mine for 3 months now. I haven't had any problems with the padding and it fits me perfect. I am very happy with it.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

*I have the enduro-o-matic*

On the other hand, the Endur-o-matic is a great helmet. I know they aren't exactly the same thing but it's of very high quality. DH helmets are typically made diffrently with some fat pads, but the enduro is a great mix of BMX/AM/DH/XC helmets. Lots of full head protection, minus the jaw, yet light and good ventilation.


----------



## dogo (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm still getting one so I can look cool on the trail!


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

I just wear a Fox Transition......good for everything. I can hit the skatepark one day and the singletrack the next with the same helmet.....


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

I have had quite a few helmets, and the Urge is my second full-face. I love it. Of all my helmets(past and present), this is the one I complain about the least. It fits me great, great airflow and quite light. My only complaint would be the way my goggles fit, but that could easily be the goggles fault and not the helmet at all. I don't wear the goggles that much so when I do I deal with it.
If you think the pads are too thin, then maybe you should put the thicker padding in that came with the helmet to customize the fit.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

If I put the thicker padding in then it is way too tight.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah it does only come in two sizes if I remember correctly. I guess that could be a downside.


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

2 sizes but they are size adjustable by changing the front and rear pads. Depending on the padding you used to fit your head, it could be really thick, way thicker than pads from other brands and I've owned Giro, MET, Limar, Cratoni, Michelin, Kali, Specialized. I found the fit on my Endur-O-Matic to be pretty good. Pad quality is decent, certainly better quality overall than Kali. But I understand given the design it would not fit certain heads. Got mine for $100...


----------

